# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Childrens books

## Brandon8

Could someone please recommend me some simple childrens books in russian?

----------


## V

Absolutely not. This has already been discussed.

----------


## Brandon8

not really... because no one recommended me any russian books....so i thought i would repost it... all i want is a straight answer. But people constantly go off topic.

----------


## Kim

Do you mean Russian childrens books or Russian translations of childrens books? Because you could try Alice in Wonderland, translated by Nabokov (I think).

----------


## Brandon8

anyone of those... not really childrens books... but books that teach russian children how to read... maybe the russian equivalent of DR. Seuss

----------


## z80

Thats the same approch I was hoping to take. 
Start off as if you where a kid and then work up.
Maybe during my time off or when I get fired I should just go over and do some volintary work in an orphanage or somthing.

----------


## Линдзи

I have a lovely copy of "The Giving Tree" in Russian. 
I would also recommend Школа Ужасов by Григорий Остер.  It's a collection of clever horror stories for children.  It reminds me of a cross between Shel Silverstein and Edward Gorey.

----------


## mike

> not really... because no one recommended me any russian books....so i thought i would repost it... all i want is a straight answer. But people constantly go off topic.

 ... I recommended one, you jerk.

----------


## emka71aln

> Thats the same approch I was hoping to take. 
> Start off as if you where a kid and then work up.
> Maybe during my time off or when I get fired I should just go over and do some volintary work in an orphanage or somthing.

 Starting off as if you were a kid is probably harder than you think.  Consider the size of a six year old's vocabulary - they can understand things like unicorns, dragons, pixie dust, Tigerlilly, cute little names for stuff that aren't real words, and tons of other concepts that are in children's books (because they're fun) that you can barely translate.  I've found that if you're not careful WHICH books you read, you will be more frusterated than educated by it.

----------


## z80

Good point, but I think fiarys and pixies and stuff are cool.

----------


## emka71aln

I'm not saying they aren't - I'm just saying they're hard to understand, and sometimes impractical.  But, impractical can be more fun anyway.

----------


## jejik

http://www.1001skazka.com/text/text1.html 
try this one, it has a lot of texts, songs amd cartoons for Russian  children

----------


## z80

Thank you jejik. 
I use fairy tail stuff all the time in every day speach. 
I don't know why, I just do.

----------


## Brandon8

thank you jejik

----------


## zelenymal'chik

I wanna read about Baba Yaga!
(character from Russian folk stories... an evil witch who lives in the woods, in a house suspended on chicken feet. She flies around on a mortar, and eats people)

----------


## russkayalove

I asked a question similar to this once, and I acutually got one of the books Raskolonik recommended. I haven't really started reading it yet, but it looks like fun. It's got colored pictures to match the vocab., and has quizzes and stuff to help you learn. Good luck!  ::

----------


## jejik

http://rusbook.kiev.ua/basket.php3?&UserID=584199340  http://www.ozon.ru/?context=detail&id=8 ... =craftcity 
О Бабе-Яге

----------


## jejik

Some more tales on-line  http://www.skazka.com.ru/people/russia/russia.html

----------

